# Labyrinth - White crowntail



## sericinda (Jan 9, 2010)

Had to share pictures of my new betta, Labyrinth. Found him at the pet store today...have never seen such a pure white betta before. He has NO other colour on him whatsoever. I've seen many "clear" and cream bettas but never anything this pure white. He is gorgeous.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love his color its so pure and he looks like a marshmallow lol


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow he is amazing!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Jealous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great find - he's lovely!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

looks like my boy marshmallow...i mean my wifes boy. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful fish!!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice find.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow he almost looks like a white dragon...is that possible?


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful! Makes me think of snow.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ahhh <3 <3 <3 Beautiful!! I'm going to the petstore today and I'm hunting for another boy. Maybe I'll get lucky and find a boy as gorgeus as yours!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!! He's soooo white!! He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is so lovely


----------

